

The erosion of America's middle class - Rod
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,712496,00.html

======
jleyank
This is a messy subject, tied into globalization. Yeah, it's nice having
cheaper stuff at Wal-Mart, but you need a job to be able to consume. I worry
we've gone past the balance point, with too many lost jobs/customers.

Things tend to be cyclical, but that doesn't mean the next few months/years
will be easy.

